
Software Dogengineer - BIackSwan
https://www.google.com/about/careers/search/#!t=jo&jid=32155002
======
NAFV_P
One Day Doge Talk is going to be a programming language.

~~~
pauljt
[http://zachbruggeman.me/dogescript/](http://zachbruggeman.me/dogescript/)

~~~
NAFV_P
> _such woof much foo bar bat_

What next, the International Obfuscated DogeScript Contest?

------
yaketysax
It makes me uncomfortable that there's an expectation to be part of a certain
culture in order to be developer.

------
Edmond
__Responsibilities

    
    
        write much web-based code. very programming. so <script></script>.
        so participation in code review. much scary. no cry pls.
        type type type on computer.
        very building. much system OS/corn. such complicate.
        wow.
    
    
    
    

Could be [mis]construed as making fun of Asian accents.

~~~
anonymoushn
How???

~~~
tzs
See "The Simpsons" episode CABF01, "Lisa the Tree Hugger", for some good
examples of stereotypical comedic Asian immigrant speak:

\--------------

Bart: Man, I need a job.

[passes the You Thai Now restaurant]

Thai Man: [comes out of restaurant] You need job? I have job for you.

[they both enter the restaurant]

You take these.

[hands Bart a stack of doorknob signs]

You hang Thai menu on door. I get more business. Send daughters to small
liberal arts college. Swarthmore, maybe Sarah Lawrence. Call professors by
first name. Ha -- dynamite!

Bart: Hang 'em on the door. Got it.

...Bart finds the job too hard, and tosses then menus in dumpster. The
restaurant owner finds him...

Thai Man: You quitter! [sing-song:] Quitter boy! Quitter boy!

Bart: I'm sorry.

Thai Man: Now restaurant fail. Children go to state college. Serious students
powerless against drunken jockocracy. Baseball hats everywhere.

Bart: Hey, man, this job is too dangerous.

Thai Man: Menu boy no be coward, like shrimp; menu boy be brave, like prawn.

...montage of Bart training...

Thai Man: Menu boy must move silently, like ghost. Leave no footprint, only
lunch specials.

[hands Bart some menus]

Bart: Hai! [Bart flips around, covering a wing chun dummy with menus]

\--------------

The text quoted by Edmond does have the same kind of speech patterns.

